# rear seat back won't fold down



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a 2013 CC. The right side rear seat will not unlatch to fold down. I had the seat back down when I was replacing the broken window in the door. I picked up all my tools when I was done and cleaned up my mess. I then later put the seat back back up. A week or so goes by and I try to put the seat back down so I can put my mountain bike in the trunk. I go to pull the latch in the trunk and it is "stuck". I try to pull the latch on the seat and it acts like it is locked. I try the key to unlock it and it won't turn. I have tried my hardest to unlatch the seat so I can put my bike in the trunk. 

I was wondering if anyone else had this issue or not? If so, how did you get it unstuck? I want to use a pry bar but afraid I will do more damage than good. Any suggestions?


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe it’s locked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Does the other side fold down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

It is not locked since I checked that. Even if it was locked, I cannot turn the key while in the lock. 

The drivers side does fold down without issues and the lock is in the same position as the passenger side.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

From the back seat, try pulling up on the release while giving the seatback a good whack with your shoulder and simultaneously pulling the seatback down. May need a second set of hands for this.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah, I would suspect that something is jammed. Try pushing in on the seatback while you pull up on the release lever. Or slug some weight into it with your shoulder like the last guy said. Don't injure yourself


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

I have tried to slam my fat butt against the seat while trying to pull the latch. Nothing has worked. I will have another look to see if I can find something that is jammed in there.


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

so the issue seems to be that the lock was not engaged in the tab in the seat making the seat be locked. I popped the plastic lock cover off the seat to see if i could figure out what was going on. I pushed the tab over and the seat unlatched and I was able to fold it down. Not sure how it broke or came undone so I am wondering if anyone has a diagram of how that goes together. I need to buy a new plastic lock/latch cover since the one I popped off broke.


----------



## Mochamence (Jan 29, 2021)

der58sc said:


> I have a 2013 CC. The right side rear seat will not unlatch to fold down. I had the seat back down when I was replacing the broken window in the door. I picked up all my tools when I was done and cleaned up my mess. I then later put the seat back back up. A week or so goes by and I try to put the seat back down so I can put my mountain bike in the trunk. I go to pull the latch in the trunk and it is "stuck". I try to pull the latch on the seat and it acts like it is locked. I try the key to unlock it and it won't turn. I have tried my hardest to unlatch the seat so I can put my bike in the trunk.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else had this issue or not? If so, how did you get it unstuck? I want to use a pry bar but afraid I will do more damage than good. Any suggestions?



this is word for word the exact reason i just googled this i was trying to do the exact same thing put my mountain bike in my car


----------



## Jensheff111 (Feb 10, 2021)

I have a Volkswagen CC (2014) and I am having the same problem with one of my backseats. How do I get it to fold down?


----------



## siliconcreature (Aug 26, 2015)

Jensheff111 said:


> I have a Volkswagen CC (2014) and I am having the same problem with one of my backseats. How do I get it to fold down?


I solved the problem by puting in the valet key, then keep turning from lock position to unlock position, some time wiggling back forth in between, while holding down on the lever, at some sweet spot, it became unstuck or unlocked, worked twice for me, I have a 2009 cc , the lever seems stuck , I can not press down to release the hatch, I never used the key to lock anything, but somehow it gets locked.


----------

